# Anyone Have Problems With The Bolts Pulling Away From Their Tt On The Awning



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All,

We picked up our TT a couple of weeks ago...all was fine until out first camping trip. The bolts on one side of our awning are pulling right off the trailer. My husband tried to fix it by putting in longer bolts but it really did not solve the problem. Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions as to how we might fix this?

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Scary thought, but sounds like maybe they missed the framing members with the bolts/screws. Be careful putting longer bolts/screws in--the longer the bolt/screw, the more likely it is to come out "the other side". Wherever that is, it is usually not good...Maybe Gilligan did the final assembly.

Mine has had no problem--strong and tight. Seems to me that since the TT is nearly new, it's a warranty issue. My awning was factory installed...


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

sheplady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We picked up our TT a couple of weeks ago...all was fine until out first camping trip. The bolts on one side of our awning are pulling right off the trailer. My husband tried to fix it by putting in longer bolts but it really did not solve the problem. Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions as to how we might fix this?
> 
> ...


I've had one problematic screw fall out, but it's just for a small piece of trim under the lowest/least important part of the slideout. I just need to find the right screw type to replace it with and sealant to use with it.

Yours above sounds like one I'd definitely like the a service center to take a look at under warranty needs.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Awnings are installed by the dealership. And since it wasn't installed at the factory, it doesn't fall under Outback's warranty. It is simply shoddy workmanship on the dealer's part.

I'd take it right back to the dealer and tell them to fix it and do it right this time. And you shouldn't have to wait for them to fix something that should have been right to begin with.

(And since the bolts are obviously in the wrong location, what are they going to do to repair or compensate you for the holes left behind when the DO put the bolts in the right place. Mind you, the bolts at the top and the bottom will have to be relocated.)

Just my feelings.

Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

sheplady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We picked up our TT a couple of weeks ago...all was fine until out first camping trip. The bolts on one side of our awning are pulling right off the trailer. My husband tried to fix it by putting in longer bolts but it really did not solve the problem. Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions as to how we might fix this?
> 
> ...


 Is it possible that the awning was out when it was windy. A constant battering from the wind could loosen them. On the two campers I have had I have had to tighten these bolts regulary to make sure they are tight all the time.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

We did not leave the awning out during any storms. We did buy it used from a dealer and I think after reading everyones posts that they did not do their job. We did pay extra for them to go over the unit with a "fine tooth comb" as they said. I'll give them a call but the first thing they said when we picked the unit up was that the awning was not covered! We did not open it up and all looked good when we inspected it but guess we did not go over it well enough. Hopefully with any luck the dealer will be sympathetic.

Thanks!

Linda



OutbackPM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We picked up our TT a couple of weeks ago...all was fine until out first camping trip. The bolts on one side of our awning are pulling right off the trailer. My husband tried to fix it by putting in longer bolts but it really did not solve the problem. Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions as to how we might fix this?
> 
> ...


 Is it possible that the awning was out when it was windy. A constant battering from the wind could loosen them. On the two campers I have had I have had to tighten these bolts regulary to make sure they are tight all the time.
[/quote]


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone know what those bolts are supposed to go into?

I was inspecting my OB today, preparing to take it on the road tomorrow, and I found that the bolts hooding the rear arm to the side of the OB were WAYYYYYYY loose.

We had some issues with the awning in a storm at the beach a few weeks ago, so I chalked it up to that and went to tighten the bolts - but they're not grabbing. It's like they're just not "biting" into the frame or whatever they are supposed to. It's up into the "body" of the unit, so I can't just peak underneath and see where the bolts come thru.

I'd debating just getting a couple bigger bolts and trying to drive those in - but I'm worried that if I've lost contact with what's behind it, then that will just make bigger holes.

I'm also worried now about driving with the unit like this - I don't want to lose the awning!

Help!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scoutr2 said:


> Awnings are installed by the dealership. And since it wasn't installed at the factory, it doesn't fall under Outback's warranty. It is simply shoddy workmanship on the dealer's part.
> 
> I'd take it right back to the dealer and tell them to fix it and do it right this time. And you shouldn't have to wait for them to fix something that should have been right to begin with.
> 
> ...


All awnings are installed at the factory. Ive never hauled a RV that didnt have an awning right out of the factory. Ive yet to see an RV being delivered without an awning.

Many models have slide awnings from the factory also. We have to get overwidth permits to move many of them.

Its Keystones problem, not anyone elses.

Carey


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The bolts _should_ be into the aluminum frame of the trailer, or into factory installed backing. If they are into proper backing, larger bolts should grip. If they're just fastened to the skin of the trailer, then nothing is going to stand up to the load. I wouldn't haul it until I got to the bottom of the problem.

Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Awnings are installed by the dealership. And since it wasn't installed at the factory, it doesn't fall under Outback's warranty. It is simply shoddy workmanship on the dealer's part.
> 
> I'd take it right back to the dealer and tell them to fix it and do it right this time. And you shouldn't have to wait for them to fix something that should have been right to begin with.
> 
> ...


All awnings are installed at the factory. 
Carey
[/quote]

X2

I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

duggy said:


> The bolts _should_ be into the aluminum frame of the trailer, or into factory installed backing. If they are into proper backing, larger bolts should grip. If they're just fastened to the skin of the trailer, then nothing is going to stand up to the load. I wouldn't haul it until I got to the bottom of the problem.
> 
> Doug


Well that's what I was thinking. I never noticed a problem until after we had a storm issue.

I'll try some larger bolts tonight.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Larger bolts worked, of course.

The bolts holding the awning arm to the side of the trailer were only 2". From what I would tell, it looked like only about 1/4" to 1/2" was actually hitting the frame. I moved up to 2 1/2" bolts, in then ext largest width, and they're holding tight as can be.


----------

